# Family Moving to Germany- Basic Questions



## rLane (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, my husband and I have recently decided to move to Germany from the U.S. We will be moving with 2 infants. My husband is self-employed and works online in such a job that it would not be based out of Germany at all. (Basically, with his work, we could live anywhere in the world as long as there is internet since it is all online, has nothing to do with location and what he makes will stay consistent). I've heard that there is a self-employed/"artist" visa that it seems like would fit well for him. (His work is photography). What I'm wondering is a couple of things, 

1. if he gets an "artist" visa, what kind of visa would I, as his spouse, and our kids need or be eligible for?

2. can we apply for our visas (me and the children) at the same time that he applies for the artist visa or would we have to wait until after he has received his visa (we will apply in country and only have 3 months to get it all done... not sure how long it takes)

3. I know we will need to get health insurance there for all of us, any recommendations on what would be best? We are planning on staying 1 year with the possibility of extending it a couple more years depending on where things are at then.

4. I've read a lot about how to apply for and what is needed for the artist visa, but I'd love any information that you think would be relevant! We will be going and speaking with the German consulate here about it too, but might be a few more weeks before we are able to get around to it and I'd love to start working through any information as soon as possible.

Thank you!


----------

